# Surly Long Haul Disk Trucker ebike conversion



## roundisland (4 Nov 2019)

Hi all it’s been sometime since I’ve posted in the forum. Had a year of bad health usual stuff lost weight and muscle wastage. Ive decided get myself back into cycling to help I’ve converted my Surly LHT Using a bafang 250w mid drive motor connected to a 17 amp hr battery. Had my first ride out today completed 29 miles with over 75 % of the battery left. I found it useful on the hills to take the sting out, I used it sparingly on the flat. The gearing is now not so good only having one front 44 t chain ring. If fb I’m loaded up for touring it could be tough on hills should the battery be flat. I was thinking of converting to Rohlof rear hub although there very expensive. I was wondering if buying a bike off eBay with Rohloff already installed taking it off then fitting to my bike. Get the donor bike set up with a derailleur and reselling. To get some money back. If you got this far thanks for reading any thoughts on the Rohloff much appreciated.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Nov 2019)

A Rohloff would add weight because you are not losing two rings of a triple up front to compensate.

There is no hub gear that comes close to the range of a Rohloff, so with careful selection of rings, it ought to give the range you seek.


----------



## rualexander (4 Nov 2019)

Move to an 11 speed rear cassette with an 11-50 tooth range, new derailleur and shifters maybe required too but much cheaper than a Rohloff in the short term?


----------



## roundisland (5 Nov 2019)

Great idea why didn’t I think of that. I was considering to change to flat bars that would be the time to do it. Thanks very much.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Nov 2019)

12 speed systems also available these days, but expect to spend a bit more. Flat bars will allow you to use MTB levers.


----------



## roundisland (6 Nov 2019)

Just checked out eBay. Would something like this be suitable?
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223151426794

Group set 11 - 50 T


----------



## CXRAndy (6 Nov 2019)

roundisland said:


> Just checked out eBay. Would something like this be suitable?
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/223151426794
> 
> Group set 11 - 50 T



If moving to flat handlebars or you could still use drops and place shifter near stem


----------



## Forbes500 (29 Jun 2020)

Hi there, I love your Disc Trucker conversion! 

I have a Disc Trucker too, and am about to embark on a e-bike conversion. May I please pick your brains a bit!? I have the standard cassette that came with the bike, and am wondering what front chainring you'd suggest I go with on the basis I'm getting a 750w Bafang mid motor? 

This is the kit I'm planning to buy in case you're interested...

View: https://smile.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07S495H29/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza?th=1&psc=1


Any other thoughts and info and learnings from your project would be greatly appreciated!

Keep trucking!

Rob in Dublin


----------



## CXRAndy (29 Jun 2020)

Forbes500 said:


> Hi there, I love your Disc Trucker conversion!
> 
> I have a Disc Trucker too, and am about to embark on a e-bike conversion. May I please pick your brains a bit!? I have the standard cassette that came with the bike, and am wondering what front chainring you'd suggest I go with on the basis I'm getting a 750w Bafang mid motor?
> 
> ...




Depends on the roads and hills you are going to ride on. Nothing too steep and long, standard chainring will be ok. 

What are the cassette ratios?


----------



## Number3nw (14 Mar 2021)

Forbes500 said:


> Hi there, I love your Disc Trucker conversion!
> 
> I have a Disc Trucker too, and am about to embark on a e-bike conversion. May I please pick your brains a bit!? I have the standard cassette that came with the bike, and am wondering what front chainring you'd suggest I go with on the basis I'm getting a 750w Bafang mid motor?
> 
> ...




Hey Rob in Dublin,

How did it go with the Disc Trucker Ebike conversion? I want to do the same thing with mine. I would love to hear how it went for you!

Thanks,
#3


----------

